# Aberdeen/Aberdeenshire folks -who could I get to school my horse



## Tayto (3 December 2013)

Hiya!

I have a green horse that is coming along nicely with our weekly lessons from Pam Millar however I am still quite novice with schooling so would like to enlist someone to school my girl once a week to help bring her on. 

Does anyone know of anyone that would do this? The person would need to be able to come to the livery yard as transporting her somewhere once a week isnt possible due to lack of transport 

Pam is a classical rider so would prefer someone who schools in a simlar manner as opposed to perhaps someone who is more into show jumping (if that makes sense). 

Thanks in advance


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (3 December 2013)

If you don't find anyone ideal through here try asking on FB page Horsey Stuff for Sale in Aberdeenshire, loads of peeps on there incl some classical enthusiasts. 

(I can't suggest anyone as mine are hairy hackers. :-DD)


----------



## Tayto (3 December 2013)

Thanks!  This probably sounds so silly but I am trying to avoid posting on any of the FB pages for the time being as there are a few people I dont want knowing that I am doing this for various reasons and they use those pages regularly.... Suppose I could ask a friend to post on my behalf....


----------



## Spook (3 December 2013)

How about asking Pam to school your horse?

Or Nimh Meehan if she's still about these parts.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (3 December 2013)

Tayto said:



			Thanks!  This probably sounds so silly but I am trying to avoid posting on any of the FB pages for the time being as there are a few people I dont want knowing that I am doing this for various reasons and they use those pages regularly.... Suppose I could ask a friend to post on my behalf....
		
Click to expand...

That doesn't sound silly at all


----------



## Mimi2610 (3 December 2013)

Jennifer Johnston?


----------



## spookypony (3 December 2013)

Whereabouts are you located? I know someone of classical background that might be interested, depending on where you are? PM if you like!


----------



## brucea (6 December 2013)

Depends where you're based.

I'm more of a natural horsemanship person, but have trained classical dressage. 

If you are going to do this with your horse visit the rider's horses, go out on them, feel how they are, how happy they are, and that will tell you much more about the rider than what comes out of their mouths ;-)


----------



## Daytona (6 December 2013)

Pam will ride your horse if you ask her, seems she is your instructor and knows the horse she would be the best person id think.


----------



## LMR (8 December 2013)

Tayto said:



			Hiya!

I have a green horse that is coming along nicely with our weekly lessons from Pam Millar however I am still quite novice with schooling so would like to enlist someone to school my girl once a week to help bring her on. 

Does anyone know of anyone that would do this? The person would need to be able to come to the livery yard as transporting her somewhere once a week isnt possible due to lack of transport 

Pam is a classical rider so would prefer someone who schools in a simlar manner as opposed to perhaps someone who is more into show jumping (if that makes sense). 

Thanks in advance 

Click to expand...

How about eilidh grant?? She went to young rider Europeans


----------



## KWPN_V_2002 (9 December 2013)

Alison West would be worth a shout.  She is an eventer so would be able to school your horse in respect to all three disciplines.  She will come to you and I believe she is about £30 a time.  If you get lessons from Pam M though, I would ask her if she would ride your horse as she will know how you ride and what you are aiming to achieve.  I really like Pam.  She teaches me and I get her to ride my horse when I am away on holiday etc.  I don't generally let too many people on my horse except Pam.


----------



## Tayto (9 December 2013)

I have a lesson with Pam once a week where she rides for the first part of the lesson and I ride for the second part. I just thought someone else riding her in addition to this would really help her in her training....


----------

